# My APBT rambo



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

*My APBT rambo and Roxy*

hi guys, im new to this site. thought i'd share some pics of my american pitbull (sorrell line) with you's his name is rambo and is about 11months. old. hes very loyal and so friendly but very alert. hes so a great companion.









when he was very young




























thanks aaron


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

he's beautiful.... also he seems to be a happy boy!!!!!!


----------



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful dog!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice looken dog! i love the name!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh hes adorable. Very nice lookin dog.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Handsome boy!* *Sorrells is one of my favorite lines* :thumbsup:


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a cutie and has a very sweet looking face!:woof:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

he is a great looking dog. looks very happy. got love the way they always sun themselves!!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

thought id put up some new pics and the bitch for rambo









on guard dog duties.









his ears look werid

thought id chuck up some new photo's rambo is 1 yr now.

got a new bitch Jeep/Red Boy Pup














































thanks aaron


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

All very nice looking dogs.
What did you name Rambo's girl?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

cute pups...

the father looks like it' has blue eyes...isn't that a serious issues in APBT(deafness/blindness). Does that mean he's "albino" or no???


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

nice pups did u name ur female pup bitch? lol thats funny


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just love that father. He is beautiful.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sydney said:


> cute pups...
> 
> the father looks like it' has blue eyes...isn't that a serious issues in APBT(deafness/blindness). Does that mean he's "albino" or no???


He's not albino cause he has a red nose meaning he has pigment.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It looks like the white dog's eyes are mismatched, which is just as much a fault as blue eyes.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NIce dogs and nice lines!! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> He's not albino cause he has a red nose meaning he has pigment.


Thanks I was just curious, I didn't know. What color would the nose be if it were albino, pink? What about the blue eyes...

Money_killer I am not trying to talk negatively about you pups father, I think he looks good. I am just curious about the white, and the blue eyes...


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Thanks I was just curious, I didn't know. What color would the nose be if it were albino, pink? What about the blue eyes...
> 
> Money_killer I am not trying to talk negatively about you pups father, I think he looks good. I am just curious about the white, and the blue eyes...


hey yeh no worries. i was was a bit concerned about the blue eye myself. im not a fan of the white but alot of ppls my way are leaning towards it to get a way from the sterotyping of a pitbull.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

wittypits said:


> All very nice looking dogs.
> What did you name Rambo's girl?


its was a hard choice ay. picked roxy.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

got a few new pics. for anyone interested.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice dogs.... love the girl pup to.. very pretty colored. 
Do you work your dogs?
What is your purpose for breeding?

Just asking not trying to be rude or anything.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Very nice dogs.... love the girl pup to.. very pretty colored.
> Do you work your dogs?
> What is your purpose for breeding?
> 
> Just asking not trying to be rude or anything.


dont have any real plan on breeding them ay.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sydney said:


> cute pups...
> 
> the father looks like it' has blue eyes...isn't that a serious issues in APBT(deafness/blindness). Does that mean he's "albino" or no???


Straight out of a vets mouth to my ear, blue eyed white pits WILL go def. I read something about blindness in pits with one blue eye, but don't quote me cause I really don't remember what the article said.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

video of them playing

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=36018846


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

did his ears stand up on thier own like that?


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

FOSTER said:


> did his ears stand up on thier own like that?


hi no they dont only when his is alert. they always look werid in photos but in saying that i hate the way his ears look when they are like that why is this?


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

ive seen it on two other dogs, one guy told me it was his bloodline but dont ask me what line that was. oh and the other 2 dogs ears were erect 24/7. they sure dont look mean like that. maybe he just has more/stronger cartilage in his ears. i guess u could tape em up as a pup just like u had them cut and it would make them stand like that. they say boston terriers and pits were basically the same 100 years ago, maybe that gene has come back out. who knows, i dont


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking dog!!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks
thanks 
thanks
thanks


had to say that 4 times so i could get over the min 10 letters to post.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Your Rambo looks 10,000 times better than all 4 of the movies combined! In fact maybe should of named him Rocky!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> Your Rambo looks 10,000 times better than all 4 of the movies combined! In fact maybe should of named him Rocky!


ahaha thanks.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

couple of new shots.

new dog pen getting built. still got to build a shelter for them and put the proper entry gate on atm that is a temp gate and trees as shelter. not bad got all the chain wire and mesh for free.


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice looking dog,and he looks cute as a pup


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

got a good pic of both of them today.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

how old the female? pretty pups


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> how old the female? pretty pups


she is 6months now.


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice lookin pup!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Oldcutm said:


> very nice lookin pup!


cheers thanks


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

couple of new pics.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very gorgeous, your female sure has grown!! Do they ever try to dig their way out? Man, my girl I have is the master of diggers! Lol!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Very gorgeous, your female sure has grown!! Do they ever try to dig their way out? Man, my girl I have is the master of diggers! Lol!


cheers yeh she is growing atm. nah not as yet but the female roxy does dig holes in the pen. i should spray chilli in her holes


----------



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice looking pit!!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Patron said:


> Nice looking pit!!


cheer thanks they are great dogs


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Rambo is one handsome guy!!!


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

rambo looks very awesome, just wondering where did you get him from. im interested in getting a sorrel bloodline myself.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

cheers guys.

*danleys gracie* i live in australia so i couldnt tell you sorry. rambo is not a pure sorrell but mainly from that line his grand father was an import


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

a mate has rambos sister got a pic but not a very good one.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gorgeouse dogs.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

look i'd get some new pics up and give an update.










rambo on the left would be about 18months or so roxy on the right is about 8-9months now


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AWWW HE LOOKS SO HAPPY!!!! i love pic with his eyes closed  welcome!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

heres one of rambo. i gave my female to my cousin, i was having a few dramas with her.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

little update i no longer have my female i gave her to a "friend". i dont not want to but had too

he's rambo.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hes a purty boy.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

new pic of me female (got her back) and dog cage setup.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

great looking dogs!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I like your set up. Pretty dogs.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

What lines the female from????

Rambo is cute btw


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

eli based jeep/redboy * edited


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

money_killer said:


> eli / jeep


You are breeeding them or is she just a companion for him?

I am hoping to get a male friend for my girl. (not for breeding) Just someone she could get along with. Our other female is a [email protected] and they fight if they are together


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

great looking dog


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

bit of an update.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

new pics above


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

chur mint dogs ay! far ur girl had grown ay!!..i think i remember seeing that litter of pup online ages ages ago ay...R u in NSW? hit me bak in my pm..


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> You are breeeding them or is she just a companion for him?
> 
> I am hoping to get a male friend for my girl. (not for breeding) Just someone she could get along with. Our other female is a [email protected] and they fight if they are together


they are just companions. yeh my dogs can play rough looks and sounds like they are fighting but they arent.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

TheStunnah said:


> chur mint dogs ay! far ur girl had grown ay!!..i think i remember seeing that litter of pup online ages ages ago ay...R u in NSW? hit me bak in my pm..


hey im up in Qld


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

kicking back watching the family


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful dog


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to see you back around here! Was getting worried you weren't coming back! Rambo and Roxy are looking great! Please keep us updated!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice set-up, mate.


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

they are both adorable, glad you got Roxy back


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

couple of new ones of roxy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice dog :thumbsup:


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good looking dogs!


----------

